# Star Wars Battlefront 2 - xbox



## BrummyPete

Anyone playing this game at the moment, I'm seriously addicted and it's taking over my life, just wish I could spend the same amount of time on pubg, might be in with half a chance of my chicken dinner then 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

